# wife is not supportive



## philijones (Sep 12, 2011)

I recently had a tragedy in my family, my nephew killed himself. I needed to fly to Atlanta for the services; I would miss work on a Tue. And Wed as would my wife. She told me she couldn’t miss work and didn't go. On Wed. she tells me she called in sick because she had a sinus infection? I'm hurt and am ready to call it quits on the marriage am I overreacting any advice?


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

philijones said:


> I recently had a tragedy in my family, my nephew killed himself. I needed to fly to Atlanta for the services; I would miss work on a Tue. And Wed as would my wife. She told me she couldn’t miss work and didn't go. On Wed. she tells me she called in sick because she had a sinus infection? I'm hurt and am ready to call it quits on the marriage am I overreacting any advice?


Need a little more info on your situation. I know you are not ready to throw in the towel over her not going with you, so surely there is more to your situation. I do think that her not going is probably the straw that broke the camels back though.


----------



## philijones (Sep 12, 2011)

CallaLily said:


> Need a little more info on your situation. I know you are not ready to throw in the towel over her not going with you, so surely there is more to your situation. I do think that her not going is probably the straw that broke the camels back though.


----------



## philijones (Sep 12, 2011)

My wife seems to never be there for me when I need her the most. In her own words she can be NASTY and will hit below the belt. That being said at times she can be a good person but where I am concerned she is not supportive when I need her.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

philijones said:


> My wife seems to never be there for me when I need her the most. In her own words she can be NASTY and will hit below the belt. That being said at times she can be a good person but where I am concerned she is not supportive when I need her.


Would you and her both be willing to try marriage counseling? or do you feel its just a no win situation. Has she always been like this, as far as her not being there for you? If not, when did you notice the change?


----------



## philijones (Sep 12, 2011)

Been there done that I think I'm just too pissed off right now.


----------

